# Long time!



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been gone for a while and have not posted anything anywhere! I have been busting my brains out with my school work and work outs trying to get into shape. It seems to be a good idea to be in better shape before i go to the police accademy here in a few months.

My cousin Lance is getting me hired before i go into the accad. so they will pay for it, not me! My plans are simple but i dont know how long it will take. After being in the force a while i will be applying for a job as a Fish and Game Warden either in KS, CO, or MN.

I should be posting more now that i have things a little more in order and here soon, i will be building a indoor cage to house a Tegu so im excited to get one again.....such cool reptiles with alot of character!


----------



## dorton (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool deal, good for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome, glad to have you back!!


----------

